# SW Cashmere as trim paint?



## Pierson Painting

I usually use ProClassic, but saw some mentions of using Cashmere. I think they were spraying it, but Im curious if anyone has tried brushing it on casing and baseboards. Add some self leveler to help get rid of brush marks, it would be 1/2 the cost. Not sure how durable it would be, but those post caught my attention. Any thoughts?


----------



## epretot

Yes, I used the medium luster. Doesn't cover very well.


----------



## kdpaint

Too soft. No wall paint on trim is kind of my rule, and it has saved me from hassles.


----------



## PNW Painter

Why not use solo instead? It's cheaper than ProClassic and should be a lot more durable than Cashmere.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia

Try Pro Industrial Acrylic in Semi, great product. Or the new acrylic/alkyd/urethane is supposed to be pretty awesome for durability just takes longer to recoat. The first one s so much better than Proclassic in terms of application and overall feel.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Ppg. Manor Hall satin. Pretty impressive stuff and dries hard. 26/gallon. Yup, I'm sold.


----------



## ParamountPaint

I love Manor Hall, but white-white coverage is spotty. Stupid old Superpaint covers way better.

I'm fixin to be the last man out on white lacquer. I don't really care anymore...these companies are all giving us garbage. I have a hot source on old satin impervo, which I jealously protect in order to use it in my own house.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Nothing like that impervo....the ONLY (but significant) drawback is the yellowing...:/ 
I haven't used a ton of the mh yet, but I'm impressed so far. Seems to be a little bit of a learning curve with it though.


----------



## Pierson Painting

I tried Solo once. Was going to spray it, but ended up brushing it. I didn't like it compared to ProClassic, it seemed to skim over to fast to lay flat, showed brush marks.


----------



## PNW Painter

Solo is much better sprayed, but I figured that you were looking for a cheaper alternative to ProClassic. I believe SW also has a ProMar 200 Waterborne Alkyd? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BINsmellsfunny

I have used it before for many doors and baseboards, not my choice it was my employer at the times. It is decent for the price but as previously stated it is not as tough as other paints. The medium luster was best for us when we used it. The ProClassic is what I have used lately and it's been working for me.


----------



## woodcoyote

Sherwin William's Solo, all day. 

Good price, when sprayed it levels out beautifully. It dries fast and that's what all painters want, unless your a brush guy. 

Plus it's hard enough to take some abuse. 


The next step up is probably a ProClassic or the Pro Industrial Waterborn Alkyd Enamel. WB Alkyd Enamel, that stuff for sure is durable enough, used it a couple of times and it levels out awesome. Has a pencil hardness of 4H or what not, almost like an epoxy. For us...it's leveling is too awesome, because it has a tendency to either run (if sprayed) or sag. We spray heavy on everything, so it's a pain to dial in. 

I'd give Solo a whirl in a airless sprayer.


----------



## chrisn

ParamountPaint;1328018[COLOR=red said:


> ]I love Manor Hall, but white-white coverage is spotty.[/COLOR] Stupid old Superpaint covers way better.
> 
> I'm fixin to be the last man out on white lacquer. I don't really care anymore...these companies are all giving us garbage. I have a hot source on old satin impervo, which I jealously protect in order to use it in my own house.


Tell them to throw a drop of black in there, it will cover much better.:yes:


----------



## chrisn

lilpaintchic said:


> Ppg. Manor Hall satin. Pretty impressive stuff and dries hard. 26/gallon. Yup, I'm sold.


Just curious, why not semi gloss?


----------

